# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  spa - costs to run?

## teela001

How much do ya reckon it costs (per quarter) in electricity costs to run the average sized 4 person spa? And I mean the proper spas that stay on full-time 24/7 and kept at roughly 40deg. With the cover on when not in use.

----------


## China

Hi 
I have a 5 person spa it runs the filter 24/7, the heat from the filter pump contributes to keeping the temperature up, you won't want 40 deg more like 38/39, not a big difference but you will notice it, the cost to just run the filter is $3-4 per week, cost jumps when use the 1000watt pump and blower.Overall it costs me about $30-40.00 per quarter and I believe the cost is well worth it.

----------


## takai

Man, we must be getting stooged by our electricity supplier, our bill jumps around $200 to keep the 1200L spa on over the summer.

----------


## China

It all depends on what brand of spa you have and how it is heated

----------


## takai

How many L is yours?

----------


## woodbe

> Hi 
> I have a 5 person spa it runs the filter 24/7, the heat from the filter pump contributes to keeping the temperature up, you won't want 40 deg more like 38/39, not a big difference but you will notice it, the cost to just run the filter is $3-4 per week,

  That's pretty efficient. At $4/week and 20c/kWh, I make it an average of 119watts. What sort of pump is it?   

> cost jumps when use the 1000watt pump and blower.Overall it costs me about $30-40.00 per quarter and I believe the cost is well worth it.

  $4/week is about $48 per quarter (12 weeks) ?? 
We have one which came with the house. (Brand is Tiki from the '70s) I don't think its ever been used, but there is some serious wattage in the pump and heater, I think it'd run $30 per DAY  :Biggrin:  Built from nice cedar, I might pull it apart and use the timber for something useful... 
woodbe.

----------


## China

As I Said my figures are approximate, I was sceptical at first also, some of the older spas and spas that use older type systems will send you broke just running the filter, the brand I have is Heritage I beleive they are are a superior constructed unit than many others as well, mine is apprx. 1000lt, as for the brand of the pump they are well kown I just can't seem tp find it I will and I wiil post it 
P.S. Pump brand is Laing

----------

